# APR Winter Sale and Stage III Raffle! Nov 24 2011-Jan 2 2012



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.
ECU Upgrade Sale:


All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1,203
All B8 3.0 TFSI - $1,499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $2,105
All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
All A6 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI, Porsche and Exotics are 10% off!


Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.

Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!
Fully Loaded ECU's - Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:


*Stock Mode* :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
*91 Octane Performance*
*93 Octane Performance*
*100 Octane Performance*
*Valet Mode* :: Limits RPMs and Power Output

Also Included:


*Fault Code Erase* :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
*Security Lockout* :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
*Anti-Theft* :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected

APR Hardware Sale:


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Supercharger CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!











It’s that time of the year again when APR gives one lucky APR supporter a Free APR Stage III of their choice!*

Every purchase at www.goapr.com of $1000 or more will be automatically entered into the Raffle for a Free APR Stage III!*

Gift Certificates also apply towards automatic raffle entry so tell your loved ones!

This is the best time of the year to purchase the K04 Turbo Upgrade, Intercooler, High Pressure Fuel Pump or Exhaust System you’ve had your eye on.

Take advantage of the best pricing this year on APR Performance Products and get your chance to win an APR Stage III!

Already purchased an ECU Upgrade that was more than $1000 in price? No worries! As long as you purchased today till the end of December, you are automatically entered! Purchase any APR DPP ECU Upgrade from anywhere in the world from now until January 6th with a retail price of $1000USD or more get an automatic entry into the APR Stage III Raffle!

But if you're already purchased everything we have to offer, don't worry, we still have another way for you to enter and it's free!



Simply Join our Facebook Page and fill out the short survey.


*It's that simple!*


The drawing will be held on January 6, 2012 at 6pm CST and the winner will be announced on our facebook page: http://fb.me/APRMotorsport and on www.goapr.com.

To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Visit: http://www.goapr.com/dealer

*GOAPR!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TTT


----------

